# Brody goes kayaking ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't shared many pics of Brody lately, so thought I'd share a few. We've been super busy getting settled into the new house. We moved from Wichita, KS to Utah. Quite a change!  We are liking it here. The climate is so nice, no humidity and loving the mountains and the lake. Brody has adjusted well.

Waiting to go out on the kayak .... (he gets so excited when the lifejacket comes out because he knows that means he gets to go. He JUMPS on the kayak and takes his spot.)



Pushing off from the dock. Watching the ducks in the yard ....



Checking out daddy ..... 



Chilling out ....



A few randoms .... he loves his toys. His bally is his first love. But he likes his frisbee too .....



Hanging out on the couch ....



I thought this one was funny.... he loves to sit on our laps at the computer. But dad decided to set him a spot in front of the window and he enjoyed sitting there and watching out the window. With the ball in his mouth. Of course. LOL.



Outside with his rubber ducky ....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! I have missed Brody photos! I am so glad he enjoys the lake. I was worried about that. Does he chase the ducks?


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Soooo cute!! He looks like such a happy dog!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Love it! I have missed Brody photos! I am so glad he enjoys the lake. I was worried about that. Does he chase the ducks?


He chases them if we give him permission. If I open the door and say DUCKS! He will race down the stairs and chase them back into the water. But if there's a mom with babies out there I tell him LEAVE IT and he will ignore them. You can tell he'd like to chase them off, but he doesn't. He's a very good boy. 

He doesn't try and get in the water at all. He doesn't like to get his feet wet. Which is a good thing.  But he sure loves to go boating with us.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> He chases them if we give him permission. If I open the door and say DUCKS! He will race down the stairs and chase them back into the water. But if there's a mom with babies out there I tell him LEAVE IT and he will ignore them. You can tell he'd like to chase them off, but he doesn't. He's a very good boy.
> 
> He doesn't try and get in the water at all. He doesn't like to get his feet wet. Which is a good thing.  But he sure loves to go boating with us.


Sonny could careless what I say No birds allowed in his yard! I have to watch in the spring as we have Robin nest and I am not sure what he would do if a baby fell out. I think he just likes the chase but better safe than sorry. 

Ok you decided for me how I am going to torture Princess BG next. A boat ride! She HATES anything wet or cold but maybe she would like a boat ride  Now I need to find a boat LOL. Sonny did not mind the river at all he did not go far but he was trying to catch minows with his feet


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome pics! I love seeing Brody with his ball in his mouth. So cute. Odie goes sea kayaking with us, but isn't as enthusiastic about it as Brody is!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pictures. What a lovely place to live.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome!! What a back yard!! You'd never get me to go to work! It is beautiful there. Love seeing the mountains. Brody sure does love those kayak rides. Wish Midgie liked playing with a ball. That is the sweetest pic.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tinaschi's said:


> Soooo cute!! He looks like such a happy dog!!


You hit the nail on the head. He IS a happy boy. He has such a fun attitude about everything. Life is a game. 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome pics! I love seeing Brody with his ball in his mouth. So cute. Odie goes sea kayaking with us, but isn't as enthusiastic about it as Brody is!


It took Brody a couple times to get used to it but now he LOVES to go. He starts zooming around when he sees the orange lifejacket. That means he gets to go! He waits on the shore until I get in and then he leaps aboard.



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Great pictures. What a lovely place to live.


Thanks. Yes Utah is a beautiful place. We love the mountains and being outside so when we saw this house on the lake, we knew it was meant for us.



woodard2009 said:


> Awesome!! What a back yard!! You'd never get me to go to work! It is beautiful there. Love seeing the mountains. Brody sure does love those kayak rides. Wish Midgie liked playing with a ball. That is the sweetest pic.


Thank you! Sometimes its hard for me to get work done around here because I get distracted by the view. HA. It's different every day, depending on the weather, etc. It's so beautiful with snow on the mountains. But so nice and green now that its summer. We have spent a lot of time on the yard/landscaping. My new hobby.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's so happy! He reminds me of Toby, so in the moment. I love it. I'm glad your kayak adventure was fun 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> He's so happy! He reminds me of Toby, so in the moment. I love it. I'm glad your kayak adventure was fun
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thanks Ashley. That's funny because I was just thinking the other day how much Toby reminds me of Brody! :coolwink: I am loving how Toby has sabled out, his coloring is so unique and beautiful.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

He looks like the captain of a ship! He is so darn cute!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww I have missed Brody photos!!

He looks absolutely beautiful (handsome.)

I love the picture of him sitting at the desk looking outside that is stunning.

I do not think I would get anything done with that view around me all the time that is breathtaking.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tessa'smom said:


> He looks like the captain of a ship! He is so darn cute!


Thanks! Yeah, I'm sure he does consider himself the captain. lol.



intent2smile said:


> Awww I have missed Brody photos!!
> 
> He looks absolutely beautiful (handsome.)
> 
> ...


Thank you Amy Jo! We are still getting used to waking up to the lake and mountains every day. It is so different from Kansas. We are enjoying the change, even though change is always hard. But I do think this was the right move for us. Brody has so much joy in his little body, he makes everything new and fun.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, beautiful. I moved to the desert. Wanna trade? Lol. I missed seeing and hearing about Brody. He's such an adventurous little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

He is too cute and quite the athlete it appears 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Wow, beautiful. I moved to the desert. Wanna trade? Lol. I missed seeing and hearing about Brody. He's such an adventurous little guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Pam. Salt Lake City IS the desert. ha. But everyone waters and keeps it green. But make no mistake, this area is very arid. And hot! But at least it doesn't have the humidity. 



Tabcat73 said:


> He is too cute and quite the athlete it appears
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is very athletic! Always running, jumping, climbing. We wear out LONG before he does.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tracy, your new home is located in a beautiful location...can't get much better than water and mountains ! 
Brody looks so contented in his new role as commander of the fleet...good to see him again...and with the ball of course 

Are you working Tracy ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

nabi said:


> Tracy, your new home is located in a beautiful location...can't get much better than water and mountains !
> Brody looks so contented in his new role as commander of the fleet...good to see him again...and with the ball of course
> 
> Are you working Tracy ?


HI Kathleen - yes, we were lucky to find this area, just 20 minutes from the SLC airport, so a good location. Love the mountains and the lake is icing on the cake.  Brody adjusted much faster and better than we did. He is happy as long as he has his toys, his ball, and a lap.  I'm not working now... took a leave of absence when we had to go to Seattle for 8 months for Boeing. Then came back and found out our plant was closing and we had to move permanently. I haven't looked for anything out here. We are in a rural area, there is one tiny hospital. But I'd probably have to go to SLC to find an ICU position. So just taking a break. I will go back if I have to, but right now am enjoying the time away from work!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Brody :love5: You are as cute as ever!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh Brody :love5: You are as cute as ever!


Thanks Sam! We need some new pics of your cuties!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!!! Tracy, It is absolutely beautiful where you live! I don't know if I would ever leave home, except as you did--in boat! LOL Brody is as gorgeous as ever!! We don't get nearly enough pics of him! I miss it! Love the pic of him looking out the window with bally in his mouth!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> WOW!!! Tracy, It is absolutely beautiful where you live! I don't know if I would ever leave home, except as you did--in boat! LOL Brody is as gorgeous as ever!! We don't get nearly enough pics of him! I miss it! Love the pic of him looking out the window with bally in his mouth!


Thank you Tina! We were lucky to find this place. I'm never moving again. HA! He is a character, always making us laugh. :love2:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks Sam! We need some new pics of your cuties!


I suppose it's been a while, huh? lol
I'll work on it Tracy!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Love the pics of Brody kayaking. Looks like he is having fun.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

BRODY!!!! Oh how I've missed you!!! I see you are still the adventurous little guy you always were. The ball pictures get me every time. Lol! 
Congrats on the move Tracy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Brody is always on an adventure. Lovely pics, always love seeing them from your new home.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Brody, as handsome as ever! If you were to pick a representative dog for the chi breed, Brody would be it! Seriously, he has great posture, he is confident looking, has all the correct attributes! He's pretty much perfect! And he definitely looks like he enjoys life! 

Also looks like you are loving your new surroundings. Never going to move again, huh! Funny, I couldn't wait until hubby got out of the military and we could stop moving and settle down! After 3 years I was ready to move again! hahaha! That bug is hard to get rid of! Now, 25+ years later. . .I look around at everything we have accumulated and wish we hadn't stayed so long! lol!

Enjoy - everything - hubby, Brody, and new home! It goes too quickly!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BlueJax said:


> Love the pics of Brody kayaking. Looks like he is having fun.


He loves to go. His nose never stops sniffing the whole time we are on the water.  



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> BRODY!!!! Oh how I've missed you!!! I see you are still the adventurous little guy you always were. The ball pictures get me every time. Lol!
> Congrats on the move Tracy!


Lisa! You don't know how many times I've thought of you. How ARE you?! Oh girl, you have got to catch me up on everything. Missed you!!! What is new with you? It's been wayyyyyyyyyyyy too long!



pam6400 said:


> OMG Brody is always on an adventure. Lovely pics, always love seeing them from your new home.


Thanks Pam. We are enjoying it here. How are your boys doing?



Angel1210 said:


> Brody, as handsome as ever! If you were to pick a representative dog for the chi breed, Brody would be it! Seriously, he has great posture, he is confident looking, has all the correct attributes! He's pretty much perfect! And he definitely looks like he enjoys life!
> 
> Also looks like you are loving your new surroundings. Never going to move again, huh! Funny, I couldn't wait until hubby got out of the military and we could stop moving and settle down! After 3 years I was ready to move again! hahaha! That bug is hard to get rid of! Now, 25+ years later. . .I look around at everything we have accumulated and wish we hadn't stayed so long! lol!
> 
> Enjoy - everything - hubby, Brody, and new home! It goes too quickly!


Thank you so much! Brody is just pet quality, but we love him. He has the BEST personality and he is so funny. I wouldn't trade him for 100 show dogs.  Wow, you moved every 3 years? Kudos to you! That would be really hard for me. We lived in KS for 26 years, raised our kids there, that was home. So to move clear out here to Utah was a hard decision. We are happy here though. And I agree with you on time going by too fast. It certainly does.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Brody is so cute! Great pictures. I love the one of him on the kayak with the mountains at the back, such a perfect pic! And that one of him with a ball in his mouth while looking out the window is so sweet! It reminds me of Coco, she used to do that too.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am soooooooooooo jealous of that backyard! Breathtaking! I would love looking at that view every day. Seems like it would be so relaxing. Just another reason for Brody to be that happy little guy he is! It's awesome how excited he is to go on the kayak too. Ahhh, the little things in life ... I love it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh how I missed that sexy boy!!!  Beautiful, sweet Brody! So handsome!
It's really nice to hear from you Tracy, your new home & location looks
like pure paradise. I wish your family a lot of happiness in your new home.


BIG hugs & kisses from the pups & I! :love2:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

coco_little_bear said:


> Brody is so cute! Great pictures. I love the one of him on the kayak with the mountains at the back, such a perfect pic! And that one of him with a ball in his mouth while looking out the window is so sweet! It reminds me of Coco, she used to do that too.


Aww thank you! He loves to look out the window and see what's going on. LOL. He never misses anything.



rms3402 said:


> I am soooooooooooo jealous of that backyard! Breathtaking! I would love looking at that view every day. Seems like it would be so relaxing. Just another reason for Brody to be that happy little guy he is! It's awesome how excited he is to go on the kayak too. Ahhh, the little things in life ... I love it.


Thanks! Yes, it is the little things in life that make life worth living, isn't it. 



~LS~ said:


> Oh how I missed that sexy boy!!!  Beautiful, sweet Brody! So handsome!
> It's really nice to hear from you Tracy, your new home & location looks
> like pure paradise. I wish your family a lot of happiness in your new home.
> 
> ...


Thanks LS! We are enjoying it here in Utah. Different from KS for sure, but you do what you have to do when it comes to jobs, etc. We have had some company and that has been fun. Our girls are coming out in 2 weeks for a week! Can't wait!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have missed seeing Brody! Love your new place how beautiful and yes that is quite a change.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I have missed seeing Brody! Love your new place how beautiful and yes that is quite a change.


Thanks and Yes it is a change Michelle! I think I said this earlier, but Brody adjusted much faster than we did.  He is such a happy boy. He is always up for a new adventure.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely a lovely place to live. Brody is a lucky boy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brody is such a little ham!! Glad u shared your pics bc he is too cute for words! And such a brave little man. The scenery is simply gorgeous. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jayda said:


> Definitely a lovely place to live. Brody is a lucky boy!


We love the mountains so this location is right up our alley. Utah is a beautiful state with lots of national parks, etc. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Brody is such a little ham!! Glad u shared your pics bc he is too cute for words! And such a brave little man. The scenery is simply gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much! Yes he is a ham. He loves the camera. Silly boy!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't get enough of Brody and his bally haha.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What great pictures! Brody sure know how to have fun, he is really a baby doll. Love all the pictures , the lake looks so beautiful, glad you all settled.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, beautiful pictures !!! that is fantastic that Brody loves to go Kayaking . 
it must be great having the lake in your backyard....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

teetee said:


> I can't get enough of Brody and his bally haha.


LOL! Well come on over! He always has that ball in his mouth. It's so funny.



Evelyn said:


> What great pictures! Brody sure know how to have fun, he is really a baby doll. Love all the pictures , the lake looks so beautiful, glad you all settled.


Thank you. The lake is so peaceful. We are loving it.



elaina said:


> wow, beautiful pictures !!! that is fantastic that Brody loves to go Kayaking .
> it must be great having the lake in your backyard....


Elaine, I never would have thought he'd enjoy boating so much. We have a little pontoon boat too and when we go outside, he jumps aboard and waits... like come on!  He loves to go.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Brody not only are you handsome but you are a real life Action Man too! Basil hates the water in any form, he visited the beach properly for the first time a couple of weeks ago and the water was amazing, he kept trying to stand on a few toes as possible to stay as much out of the water as he could - wally dog 

Lovely Pictures x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Alula said:


> Brody not only are you handsome but you are a real life Action Man too! Basil hates the water in any form, he visited the beach properly for the first time a couple of weeks ago and the water was amazing, he kept trying to stand on a few toes as possible to stay as much out of the water as he could - wally dog
> 
> Lovely Pictures x


Thanks Jemma. Brody loves the water as long as he doesn't have to get IN it! He loves the boats, but he doesn't like to get his feet wet. :daisy: He and Basil would get along great!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Tracy!
I know it's been awhile. I think about you all often. 
I'm great.... life has been good.  
Lola, Lily, Lila, and Maxx are all doing well. Still spoiled, but happy and healthy! Nothing much has changed with me, but I see that you have made a huge move. Congrats! How do you like it? I'm happy Brody adjusted to the move.I know change can be difficult for pets. He's still as cute as ever, and he looks fantastic! 
How are your girls? Last I remembered one was starting college and the other a new job.... I think? Lol! It's been awhile.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Hi Tracy!
> I know it's been awhile. I think about you all often.
> I'm great.... life has been good.
> Lola, Lily, Lila, and Maxx are all doing well. Still spoiled, but happy and healthy! Nothing much has changed with me, but I see that you have made a huge move. Congrats! How do you like it? I'm happy Brody adjusted to the move.I know change can be difficult for pets. He's still as cute as ever, and he looks fantastic!
> How are your girls? Last I remembered one was starting college and the other a new job.... I think? Lol! It's been awhile.


Aww thanks so much for asking Lisa! Yes, moving to Utah was a huge move. We had lived in Wichita for 26 years, raised our girls there, etc. So it was quite a change. We are adjusting. The culture here is very different. Super heavy mormon influence, which we knew about. But its difficult to explain unless you live here. I guess it would sort of be like living in vatican city for catholics! This is the capital city for the LDS church. Because of that, its sure different than other parts of the country. :coolwink: There's a joke that when you cross the line into Utah, you should set your clocks back.... 30 years. HA! True that.

Brody will be 5 in September. Can you believe it?! Time goes too fast. 

Oh gosh, the girls are all grown up.  Courtney got married last summer and she works for NW Mutual. Chloe graduated with a degree in criminology from KSU and she works for the state as a corrections officer in a juvenile facility. Both love their jobs. So good to have them both grown up and on their own and self supporting. Woo Woo!  

Thanks for asking Lisa, its so good to hear from you.  Now we need new pics of your crew!!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely pictures... What a beautiful area you live in!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> Lovely pictures... What a beautiful area you live in!


Thanks! Washington state is gorgeous as well. We lived in Mukilteo for 8 months last year.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Evelyn said:


> What great pictures! Brody sure know how to have fun, he is really a baby doll. Love all the pictures , the lake looks so beautiful, glad you all settled.


thank you so much! Sorry I didn't see your post yesterday. I have been trying to keep up with but I must have been posting the same time you were. The lake is beautiful today, it is hard for me to get anything done!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, that looks like so much fun!! Brody is just so handsome! 
I am in love with the picture of him staring out of the window, ball in mouth!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

AWWW! I just love all those pictures, Brody is so handsome and obviously very brave to captain so mighty of a ship.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lulajane said:


> Wow, that looks like so much fun!! Brody is just so handsome!
> I am in love with the picture of him staring out of the window, ball in mouth!


LOL! Thanks! I love that pic too of him looking out the window. He is so funny. What a character. Never a dull moment.  



TyChi said:


> AWWW! I just love all those pictures, Brody is so handsome and obviously very brave to captain so mighty of a ship.


Thanks so much!


----------

